# "UGLY" little 'Cherryhead'..



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 2, 2010)

From what I understand from Carl - the 'first' hatchlings can be very dark.. with very little color. And those of you who have hatched their first tortoise always think it's the most beautiful critter on the planet!

Here's a first Brazilian hatchling starting to eat.. back on 4/22 -

















Up-to-date pics ASAP.

I believe I'll keep him............





NERD


----------



## Tropical Torts (Jul 2, 2010)

You should keep him!! If I were you I would definitely keep the little guy. Even with dark coloring he is still one of the coolest ones i have seen yet!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 2, 2010)

Hideous. Very ugly. You should just send him to me and be rid of him!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 2, 2010)

Tom since you are on the 'left' coast.. UPS told me it costs more to ship tortoises that are destined for "Show-business" - so PayPal me $12,856 and I'll fly him out to you.. sound good?

Here's another example of 'baby' growth and keeping the carapace WET!






First time his feet touched the ground.. they hit the ground running!






This pic just kills me for some reason -






Even has a dark belly started -






Like my Lil' Black-Cherry?






Nerd


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 2, 2010)

WOW ... SO DArk ..... those a very Neat~ O ... Terry! ... Ive never seen such a dark baby cherry like that ! ..Two Thumbs up and a Chaka Bra~

JD~


----------



## Tom (Jul 3, 2010)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Tom since you are on the 'left' coast.. UPS told me it costs more to ship tortoises that are destined for "Show-business" - so PayPal me $12,856 and I'll fly him out to you.. sound good?



Sure. I've just got to find a script with a baby redfoot in it, and get the production company to pay for it.

That hasn't happened in 15 years, but it could any day now.


----------



## terryo (Jul 3, 2010)

Do you remember when I tried to explain to you about the "dark" baby? That's what I was talking about. Didn't you have a Northern (?) that turned out dark too? This lil' guy is absolutely stunning. I wouldn't part with him either.


----------



## Candy (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm lovin this one for sure.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jul 3, 2010)

Great color and great shots!


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 4, 2010)

I love your little black cherry!!  
And that smiley in your first post cracks me up.


----------



## goReptiles (Jul 6, 2010)

He's so cute. Dark head, unlike so many cherries, but I like the red/black contrast on the head. I'd keep him. ha


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 6, 2010)

terryo said:


> Do you remember when I tried to explain to you about the "dark" baby? That's what I was talking about. Didn't you have a Northern (?) that turned out dark too? This lil' guy is absolutely stunning. I wouldn't part with him either.



I'll look for a few pics of that lil' Northern TerryO. 

Not sure what you mean about this - Do you remember when I tried to explain to you about the "dark" baby?

This little guy IS the darkest one from that particular female.. which is what I meant by "first" hatchling. He has a sibling that is a lil' runt that has been slow to eat.. which I will make available later. Will get pics ASAP...

NERD


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 6, 2010)

what a darling! if and when I have room for more torts, will definately keep these in mind... beautiful pics.

teri


----------

